# schooly kings



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

I fished my spot yesterday and It was loaded with schooly kings and a it had a shark on it. I do believe the kings will move out. I think they are around alot this time of year on wrecks in the gulf. Does anyone know anymore about this?
I've also got about a 6ft bull shark on there. Do you think he'll move on? I'm tired of catching him and getting warn out realing him up.


----------

